# Kenwood Surround Sound Problem D:



## Its-A-Trap (Sep 1, 2009)

So I was given this kenwood surround sound knowing it had problems here and there and thought I could possibly figure it out but alas I still cannot figure this out. this is my first surround sound system so I do not know to much about them. I do not know how old it is or the model but I can tell you its all silver speakers and all. So here is my problem.

After turning it on for about 5 or so minutes both the speakers and surround sound stop working after turning it back off and on it works again for 4 or so minutes. I'm not so frustrated as this was given to me as a hand me down but fixing this would indeed mean great profit to me as the sound quality is just great for the few minutes I hear it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

There's bound to be a model and serial number somewhere on the unit. If not go to Kenwood's site and maybe they'll have a picture to match...Probably get a manual on it. However, your problem sounds like a heat sink problem on a component. That's a board repair...Have you tried putting your speakers in different ports?


----------



## Its-A-Trap (Sep 1, 2009)

I tried changing the ports and nothing changed, but did manage to get the serial 30800442.


----------

